# Cow's Milk?



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

Do you drink milk?

Is milk really healthy?

If so, why?

If not, why?

Please give educated responses.


----------



## Fluid (Dec 11, 2002)

Milk sucks. I avoid it at almost all costs. First of all it is high GI. Second, farmers pump those bastards full of hormones so they can produce 3 times as much milk. Then, they rape them full of antibiotics just to keep them from getting sick. If you were able to get non-pastuerized milk direct from a farmer (illegal) it would be much healthier. The fat that pastuerization and processing methods remove is very detrimental to milk protein digestion.

Bottom line, throw the shit out. 

Fluid


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Please give educated responses.



I don't drink milk because it gives me the shits.

Soy milk is where it's at.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

there is way too much contradictory information out there for me to ever make an educated decision.  Also i love milk, but i still cut it out during a cut.  But while bulking, fa-get-about-it!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes, i drink milk and love it BUT, I have been cutting back a little to avoid the sugar.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

do you think it's "natural" for us to drink cow's milk?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

We are the only creatures on earth that drink the milk of another creature.

And also the only creatures one arth to continue drinking milk after childhood.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

exactly!

so, is it really healthy?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

I can't back this up with scientific facts, but I've heard that it's not good to drink your protein powder with milk because the chemicals get in hte way of protein synthesis.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> exactly!
> 
> so, is it really healthy?



Depends how you define healthy.

And what extent you stretch the word.

The human body is a resiliant little fucker. Almost anything in moderation is fine.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> I can't back this up with scientific facts, but I've heard that it's not good to drink your protein powder with milk because the chemicals get in hte way of protein synthesis.



Milk can coat the atomic wall and make it harder and slower to absorb protein. Some use milk with protein before bed for just this purpose.


----------



## Fluid (Dec 11, 2002)

> do you think it's "natural" for us to drink cow's milk?


Is weight training natural?

Fluid


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> do you think it's "natural" for us to drink cow's milk?



First of all I don't even like milk.  Never have.

I can't understand how it would be healthy for humans anyway.  The cow's milk is produced to feed the calves, not humans.  Just as a human female's milk is to feed our babies.

So if anything would be more natural, to me, it would be if we drank milk from humans, not cows!

Not that I would ever drink it either but I'm just answering the question.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I have heard of women breast feeding kids to 5 or 6!! 
Imagine that....yo mom, let me have some tittie!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> First of all I don't even like milk.  Never have.
> 
> I can't understand how it would be healthy for humans anyway.  The cow's milk is produced to feed the calves, not humans.  Just as a human female's milk is to feed our babies.
> ...



Its really sweet as I remember.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes, I drink milk

2%

one cup, two times a day with a meal (not a protein shake).

full of BCAA/EAA

+++++++++++++++++++++

Vince Gironda
The Wild Physique
Chapter 14, page 83, protein

"Milk, cheese, eggs, fish, meat, and poultry are the best sources because they include all of the essential amino acids (those not produced in the body that we must get from the food we eat). They are more easily converted into muscle in the body because they closely resemble the amino acid structure of human muscle tissue."

"For bodybuilding purposes, eggs are the number-one protein; milk proteins are number two; meat, fish and poultry are number three."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Milk can coat the atomic wall and make it harder and slower to absorb protein. Some use milk with protein before bed for just this purpose.



does this cut down the amopunt of protein asorbed? Maybe only get 30g instead of the 40g u might've gotten without milk?


----------



## Steve Williams (Dec 16, 2002)

dg806    lol


Steve


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 16, 2002)

I don???t know about yall but one gallon of milk is good for me for two days, I love milk. I???m kind of moving away from those 1 and 2 % milks to the whole milk, they taste like shiat.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

I used to drink a lot of milk! I could go through a couple gallons a week sometimes! I always got skim.

Back in May I started cutting out all dairy knowing that it would cut out alot of saturated fats...and now I cant stomach it any more!

I do remember reading something that LAM had posted about the processing of milk.....made my stomach turn and made me happy that I dont drink it anymore!

Soymilk is all I will drink now!


----------



## kanun (Dec 17, 2002)

> and now I cant stomach it any more!


I here that - simply imagining drinking milk really _does_ make my stomach churn.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd like to know who came up with the idea.

Hey lets pull these udders and drink what comes out.   

Like the cows don't have it bad enough.  
Poor Cows


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2002)

yeah, when you think about it it's pretty sick, but so is eating meat. (although it's more natural to eat meat)


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmmmm.WHY is it Prince????


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2002)

why is it sick to eat meat, or to drink milk?


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> why is it sick to eat meat, or to drink milk?


Why is it more natural to eat meat then drinking cow's milk?
Ok I understand the reasons that milk is not good for you,sugar content and all the chemical additives... which makes milk not the natural food it was meant to be...
A commercial ploy as usuall 
But I would like to hear your views on the matter,since you started this thread.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2002)

As TCD said we are the only animal that drinks the milk of another species, as well as drinks milk as an "adult".

But there are many animals that eat the meat of another species to survive, e.g. Tigers eat nothing but meat.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2002)

I think its perfectly natural for us to eat meat we are omnivores!  But drinking milk from another species is strange.


----------



## Revenant (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone know about hormones in milk? I was told to stay away from soy milk because it's high in estrogen, but as I understand it, cow's milk has estrogen and progesterone in it as well. Are there any other good sources of calcium besides soy and cow's milk?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2002)

Green Veggies


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I think its perfectly natural for us to eat meat we are omnivores!




I don???t know about you but I???m carnivorous  j/k


----------



## LAM (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't drink milk.  I use it with cereal but that might be 10 times a year.

I've read enough information about milk and CVD to convince me that it's one of the most overrated foods.  There are plenty of vegetables out there that contain calcium with the same bioavailibility of milk and milk products.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2002)

i grew up on milk. i think farmers who ''mass  produce'', which is getting popular around here. smaller farms have died, trust me i know. I think in larger cities people should be concered. But i think i'm lucky so far. I do cut it out when dieting for a show.


----------



## Rob_NC (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't have an educated answer, just an opinion. I grew up on milk and continue to drink it. My family goes thru 5 gallons per week. I honestly think it can be better for you than any other beverage out there, including water. There are more chemicals in water than in milk, by far. And to buy "pure" water is very expensive.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

check this site out:  http://www.milksucks.com/index2.html


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> check this site out:  http://www.milksucks.com/index2.html


wow, thats sad.one of the things my father took pride as well as myself was the fact that our cows we're fed well and right and how clean they were. some farmers dont have a clue, they're in it for the cash.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 5, 2003)

Just my tuppence (two cents) worth.

Primitive tribes have consumed milk for tens of thousand of years, but always fermented/cultured into yogurt, clabber, buttermilk and soft and hard cheeses. See http://www.westonaprice.org/soy/ploy.html

It's only recently that we in the industrialised world have drunk pasteurised milk. This dead, white liquid contains no lactobacilli, no lactase, no lipase, no protease and no "Wulzen factor" (anti-arthritic stuff discovered by Rosalind Wulzen). Yuk!

Luckily, here in the UK, it's possible to get unpasteurised milk from farmer's markets and certified farms. It's never given me food poisoning.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nigeepoo *_
> Just my tuppence (two cents) worth.
> 
> Primitive tribes have consumed milk for tens of thousand of years, but always fermented/cultured into yogurt, clabber, buttermilk and soft and hard cheeses. See http://www.westonaprice.org/soy/ploy.html
> ...



Growing up on our farm, we always drank non pasteurized milk. It was run through a strainer first then into containers to be consumed.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> check this site out:  http://www.milksucks.com/index2.html



Another product of PETA. I don't subscribe to their thinking.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 5, 2003)

I've never liked milk, even as a kid.  I do however, LOVE cheese and yougurt.

Not familar with the dairy side of it, but my family raised cattle for people food.  We didn't load them up with a bunch of bullshit hormones or anything.  Pretty much just grass fed beef.  

Not ALL farmers are "boosting" the cattle.

Anyway, milk sucks, and I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Dorian (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> do you think it's "natural" for us to drink cow's milk?



CATS


----------



## kanun (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dorian *_
> CATS


If you're trying to make a point by saying that cats *do* drink cow's milk, it's only because that's the kind of milk we have in our fridges, and therefore give them to drink - I'm sure cat's milk would be their first preference...

Besides, have you ever seen a cat sucking a cow's udder? Exactly.


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 19, 2003)

I drink fat free milk. I just happen to like milk. Good or bad as people may think milk to be I don't think I will give it up. Today I bought soy milk to try it for the first time and absolutely love it. I don't know the benifits of soy milk, but it sure tasted damn good to me.


----------



## Dorian (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kanun *_
> If you're trying to make a point by saying that cats *do* drink cow's milk, it's only because that's the kind of milk we have in our fridges, and therefore give them to drink - I'm sure cat's milk would be their first preference...
> 
> Besides, have you ever seen a cat sucking a cow's udder? Exactly.



Does the fact that other animals are unable to control a large supply of external milk mean that if they had the means they would still choose not to do so. 

We drink milk from other animals beacuse we can. We also grow vegtables and graze livestock. I dont see any other animals doing that either. Does that make us wrong in our food production. Hell if we took things back to nature and got rid of all our artificial objects we would have become extinct long ago.

I am slo impressed at your level of animal psychology and knowing that cats would prefer their own milk.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dorian *_
> We drink milk from other animals beacuse we can. We also grow vegtables and graze livestock. I dont see any other animals doing that either. Does that make us wrong in our food production. Hell if we took things back to nature and got rid of all our artificial objects we would have become extinct long ago.



no, our progress in medicine and controlling disease is the main reason that we are still here and have such long life spans.

what we're doing with food production is what will ultimately kill us.

we also produce tobacco, does that make it healthy?


----------



## kanun (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dorian *_
> We drink milk from other animals beacuse we can.



My point exactly - cat's *can't* physically drink milk from cows, they only do because we are nice enough to squeeze it out for them.

Anyway, I have no intention on starting any arguments, I was just trying to be smart


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

so, is it safe to say that maybe humans are "too smart" for their own good?


----------



## kanun (Jan 21, 2003)

cheeky...


----------



## frusht (Jan 25, 2003)

i drink 2L of skim milk a day.  I love milk, its good cold and refreshing n healthy


----------



## Revenant (Jan 28, 2003)

Isn't milk high in glutamine? ...not to mention those essential bovine growth hormones.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/2003/jan/22/stork_pasteurization.htm
http://www.mercola.com/2000/feb/27/no_milk.htm

http://www.mercola.com/article/Diet/milk/no_milk.htm


----------

